# NEW T/C recall: Thompson/Center Arms recalls all ICON, VENTURE and DIMENSION rifles



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

This recall applies to all ICON, VENTURE and DIMENSION rifles manufactured before June 13, 2013.

Thompson/Center - America's Master Gunmaker
(click "Product Safety: Recall Information" in the left sidebar menu)

or just click this link (should go to same page as above):
LWC

Partial text of recall notice:

IMPORTANT SAFETY RECALL NOTICE - June 13, 2013

PRODUCT: ALL Thompson/Center Arms ICON®, VENTURE® and DIMENSION™ rifles manufactured before June 13, 2013.

DESCRIPTION OF THE HAZARD: Thompson/Center Arms has identified a condition where the safety lever in certain rifles may bind preventing the safety from becoming fully engaged. In this situation, closing the bolt may move the safety to the fire position. The rifle will not fire unless the trigger is pulled. However, out of an abundance of caution, we are initiating this recall to allow for the prompt inspection and, if necessary, the repair of each rifle.

DESCRIPTION OF THE PRODUCT INVOLVED: This recall applies to all ICON, VENTURE and DIMENSION rifles manufactured before June 13, 2013.

(see recall page, linked above, for more info)


----------

